# Is it ok put a 10w-60 oil in a 1.8t



## atarekvw (Feb 21, 2011)

i have a 03 golf 1.8t AUM remapped and i live where temp is between 5 to 47 Celsius
i've been using castrol edge 5w-40 (the 5w30 and the 0w30 is not available) but since i have had my car remapped the engineer there recommended a 10w-60 oil since its a fully synthetic racing oil and there are recommended for turbo charged engines 

i tryed the castrol edge sport 10w-60 and its working great (very smooth & quiet,etc... any way better than the 4w-40) and its the time to change it now and im looking to change to Liqui-Moly Synthoil Racetech GT1 10W-60  i heard that's even better :laugh:

BUT i've recently cheked the list of approve oils and i cant find a 10w-60 oil 
sooo  ?????? 
please help :banghead:, thanks in advance


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*5w-40*

unless you have an oil heater you probably should stay away from something that heavy. with a turbo it's more important to get the oil flowing quickly, with a vw that has an oil cooler the second number is not as important. fwiw 5w-40 will serve your purpose.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The only cars that should be getting 10w-60 oil are BMW M3's, M5's, and M6's. And even then, only Castrol TWS 10w-60 is approved (in the US, I believe it's called Castrol Edge in other markets). Liqui-Moly isn't.

Stick with a full synthetic 5w-40.


----------



## atarekvw (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

thanks for you advise, ill stick to a 5w-40 oil that's vw approved 
what about the Liqui Moly Top Tec 4100 5W-40??? its not fully synthetic but synthetic tech oil
here is the tec data 
http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...ec 4100_EN.pdf/$file/3700 Top Tec 4100_EN.pdf


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

You'll be ok w/a 5w-40. 40 weight essentially has a built-in margin for oil temps up to 120c. idk what products are available there, but 20w-50 synth should be the thickest you need. Valvoline makes a good 20w-50. Skip 10w-60, it sheers down fast. 

One other option is 5w-50, it's the best-selling grade of Mobil 1 in Europe. You can get it in USA at AMG dealers, or use the Syntec 5w-50, an amazing product.

US guys reading this should think twice about Mobil 1 15w-50 "Red Cap". I hear bad things about it. Syntec 5w-50 is easy to find, afaik, KMart carries it.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

I ran LubroMoly for about 5 or 6 OCIs in my FSI. 5000mi oci, 5w40 Synthoil Premium. Submitted a UOA thats floating around here.. anyway, i really like it and would still be using it if i had a local supplier. 


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Read your max sustained oil temp and select an oil that will stay above 9cSt at that temp.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*they all do*



Apexxx said:


> Read your max sustained oil temp and select an oil that will stay above 9cSt at that temp.


it's not that complicated, nice graph though all and all. vw's run @195f and the oil runs about 10-15 warmer summer or winter.


----------

